# quick spins through a whisker biscut



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I shot a couple of arrows that a buddy of mine had with 2' quick spins on them and liked how they flew. I ordered a half dozen gold tip 5575 arrows with quick spins on them. I really didn't pay a whole lot for them, pretty much just expierementing with a new type of setup

Anyway i have heard both really bad and really good things about shooting them through biscut. I heard the come off after 5 or shots and i have heard they will last forever.

Any opinions?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive tried the 4"ers through a biscuit...they hold up pretty good. Just when fletched put a dab of glue on front and back where vane meets shaft.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

A lot of people were having problems keeping them on carbon shafts because they weren't using the proper glue. They make glue specifically for carbon shafts now and that increased the durability of the fletching immensely. 
I use the 2" blazer vanes. When I shot with the biscuit (I use a drop away now) I had no problems with them. They actually flew better with the less friction and they resisted from getting all warped up like the 4" vanes. I also noticed an increase in arrow spin and better accuracy, especially at longer ranges. The thing I would have to say I like the best about them is, they have less cross-wind effects because of the smaller surface area, which helps you shoot tighter groups at the longer ranges. I believe they're a must if you go out west and plan on having a 60-70 pin. 
I've had good experiences with them, and can't say anything bad. It's all a personal preference if you ask me. Everything has positive and negative sides.


----------



## Dodgedude (Dec 30, 2007)

The latest generation of Quikspins are much better than they used to be.

You will be fine with the Biscuit rest.


----------

